# Healthy Weight for ~6 month old hog?



## Arksaw (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know exactly how old she is, but I'm 90% sure she's between 5 and 6 months. She's not a big runner, when I take her out she mostly sleeps on me but she runs on her wheel at night. She weight 372g Is this anything to worry about?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I think that's probably ok. Piglet weighs 423g, but he's a boy. For a female hedgie I think your girl is fine.


----------



## Arksaw (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd like to clear something up before I get to the original question. There is no difference between male and female hedgehogs except for their reproductive organs. My Houdini weighs a massive 255 grams, no typo. Gender is not a factor in size or disposition, so just because Piglet happens to be a little bigger doesn't have anything to do with him being a male. 

To Arksaw, I saw your pictures of her in your other thread about her color, and she looks to be a healthy weight. If you could post better quality pictures of her (in natural light like outside works really well), we could tell you her coloring better. Each hedgehog has a different body style and size. Like I mentioned earlier, one of my boys is teeny-tiny, and I know of other hogs that are huge and at a healthy weight. So don't worry too much.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

AlexONeil said:


> I'd like to clear something up before I get to the original question. There is no difference between male and female hedgehogs except for their reproductive organs. My Houdini weighs a massive 255 grams, no typo. Gender is not a factor in size or disposition, so just because Piglet happens to be a little bigger doesn't have anything to do with him being a male.


Good to know! Thanks for the correction!


----------

